# Any Beekeepers?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Are there any beekeepers among the membership here? Probably not something I would ever do, but I do find it fascinating.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I've thought about it but I'm inside the city
Limits and they don't allow it.

It really does seem like the perfect retirement hobby..


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

I have 2 hives, whats up?
@Ware


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@FRD135i I gotta see some pictures!


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> @FRD135i I gotta see some pictures!


there are some in my journal but ill post some after I run out to my hives. I did a split this year and have to add a brood box on one.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

listened to a podcast today about the commercial pollenization industry. One keeper they featured sends 1200 hives to California during almond season for two weeks at $200 a hive. Then they go pollinate other fruit crops all around the country. Busy Bees, Big money, never knew it was a thing.


----------



## tossik (Jul 10, 2019)

My dad and I are beekepers. we currently have 42 bee hives on my dads 1/2 acre lot and 4 hives at my brothers location. Heres a video i have from 2 years ago (hasnt changed much since then) and few recent photos. We extracted almost 500 gallons of honey in 2018 season, and this season has been less with 320 gallons. This is pure hobby for us. We have a frame comb slicer and electric 24 frame honey extractor. All the honey we have we give away to friends and family and then sell some to recoup some of our expenses  Bees are located in city limits in Salem OR. Anything over 4 hives has to be recorder with the city but there is no limit to what you can have.


----------

